# Delete



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

delete


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Poor puppers  I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Praying for her!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I hope she feels better after this!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby, I am so sorry.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm so very sorry. ((hugs)). Prayers sent your way, for your pup and you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh no. I am so sorry. She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear it was bad news. Is it too late to amputate her leg?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Aww, I'm so very sorry! I wouldn't put her through that either! You are doing the right thing.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How very sad.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

LaManchamaniac said:


> Does it ever just feel like you can't catch a break


I am so, so sorry. Here's a quote that has stuck with me, this fall was a particularly hard one where we lost a number of animals, all from unrelated circumstances, but it was a lot at one time and a rotten fall...


Damfino said:


> ...the animals in our care do not belong to us. They simply pass through our lives for a little while and we have the privilege to love and care for them during that time. Some stay longer than others, but in the end we will say goodbye to each and every one.
> 
> Death is as much a part of this journey as birth. It's not easy for sure, but as Cathy said, the joys outweigh the heartache. As hard as it is sometimes, I would not trade this life for any other. Often it is the sorrow that stretches us, teaches us, deepens us, shows us our humanity, and allows us to touch mortality on the one hand and eternity on the other.


(((hugs))).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Bone cancer is a big killer of our gentle giants.


----------

